
Amazon’s Cloud Player Now Works on iOS Devices - superchink
http://www.cultofmac.com/amazons-cloud-player-now-works-on-ios-devices/94010
======
fpgeek
That's good news, though I can't help but think it might also be an HTML5
trial run to help figure out if "Kindle for Web" might be viable on iOS (in a
worst-case scenario).

